# The dollar - that sinking feeling again



## Carolinian (Dec 17, 2008)

Today the euro is over $1.40.  Just a couple of weeks ago, it was as low as $1.24.  I keep thinking it may stabilize, but then it could well go back to close to $1.60 like it was.  

There is a lot of fretting in the UK about the pound falling against the euro, but in the last few days while falling against the euro, it is rising against the dollar.  So the dollar in recent days has been sinking faster than the pound.


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 17, 2008)

When it hit $1.50 to the Pound, I prepaid my London Maintenance fees. Minor marketing timing that seems to have worked.

Cheers


----------



## MaryH (Dec 17, 2008)

I am sorry, with the interest rate at close to 0% and US gov't printing money, USD is scheduled for sinking.   

I hold a sizable chunk of USD and have been changing blocks to CAD when it is under 80cents.   The USD have been rising recently due to flight to safety and people were buying US treasuries and thus USD but that is about to reverse itself.


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 18, 2008)

Now the euro is almost $1.44.

And the Swiss franc was 0.82 a few weeks ago when I was in Switzerland, and now it is almost 0.95.


----------

